# Newbie-bean to cup



## grryhair (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, with the thought that I am likely to be shot down in flames here, I want to ask about fully automatic bean to cup machines and any real life experience people have. In essence the kids are getting to the age where they want proper coffee though the job of making it is far beyond their lazy teenage years. So I am considering a fully automated bean to cup machine with the focus on latte and cappuccino. Lots of choice out there, but the main issue I see is the automated ones with milk carafe produce coffee to Italian taste. This seems to equate to stone cold UK taste. Does anyone have experience of these? Do they produce cold coffee? Are they easy to maintain? Any advice gratefully read. Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much £ are you looking to spend ?

Bean 2 cup machines can range from £400- 0000's of pounds

an idea of what you have in mind to spend will help

Also What do you mean by stone cold? Steamed milk is at it's sweetest around 55-60 degrees . Would you consider this hot enough ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for joining and asking the question. No one should shoot you down at all.

Fully automatic bean to cup machines are an integral part of daily life for millions of people

They produce coffee to a standard, with little variance between cups if cleaned regularly.

Using freshly ground coffee helps and as long as the grind is set correctly and you are using fresh beans the taste can be perfectly adequate for most people

Most machines produce hot coffee. I don't know of an automated bean to cup cold brew machine

They produce coffee at 90c+ and milk at 60-70c depending on the model


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Recommend that you avoid the Gaggia Titanium.

The coffee was okay, and there was a reasonable array of user adjustments via the menu, but it was alway breaking down. Meticulous cleaning regime helps, but there were many other faults. Looking online, it seemed that other users had the same eperience.

Heard the Jura (Impressa and X9?) models were reliable, but have no personal experience.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

MrBoots2U currently has a Sage Oracle, costs around £1500 at the moment, which seems to be the ideal halfway house between a B2C machine and a traditional machine and grinder set-up and he seems quite happy with it does. I would imagine that if you wanted to get a decent B2C machine that has rock solid reliability you would be spending more that that anyway. There is a thread about the Sage Oracle in one of the sub forums.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oracle isn't " fully auto tho "


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oracle isn't " fully auto tho "


Oops I forgot how much effort was needed to lock in a portafilter put milk in a jug and press buttons


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Respecting the OP wishes and also Based on other posts and threads recently people who request fully auto machines , do so for a reason , in wanting something that literally is a one button push ...

Even locking in a PF and then knocking it out ( potentially creating coffee grounds all over the place ) isn't for everyone in and for every environment I guess .

Anyway If the OP cares to take a look here is the Oracle thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19208-Sage-By-Heston-Blumenthal-The-Oracle&highlight=Sage+oracle


----------



## grryhair (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the post so far. I should of added the price - definitely under £1000. Preferably under £800. Suggestions welcome. I see posts about the need to properly warm cups, but DeLonghi reviews, which has several machines in this price band, have several comments about the coffee needed to be drank immediately and quickly (circa 30C). This seems to be the 'Italian coffee experience' and is sold as such by the company. We're just north west of Italy, in Worcestershire, so have a different requirement. Please remember that if it involves anything more than placing a cup below a spout and pressing a button it will be too hard for the kids to contemplate before they go back to their cyber world. Shame there isn't an app for cyber coffee.


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

grryhair said:


> Thanks for the post so far. I should of added the price - definitely under £1000. Preferably under £800. Suggestions welcome. I see posts about the need to properly warm cups, but DeLonghi reviews, which has several machines in this price band, have several comments about the coffee needed to be drank immediately and quickly (circa 30C). This seems to be the 'Italian coffee experience' and is sold as such by the company. We're just north west of Italy, in Worcestershire, so have a different requirement. Please remember that if it involves anything more than placing a cup below a spout and pressing a button it will be too hard for the kids to contemplate before they go back to their cyber world. Shame there isn't an app for cyber coffee.


I read the same comments regarding cold coffee when the milk carafe is used on delonghi machines.

There is a fix available for this from delonghi which is basically a grommet inserted in milk tube which restricts flow of milk giving a warmer drink.

Apparantly it makes a massive difference.


----------

